# Do Bee*R Revlimiter's cause problems???



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Thinking of getting one, but heard they cause some flames in places where they arent supposed to?


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Could you elaborate Faz? I know of two people who have these and swear by them.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I think what you mean is they cause explosions in places not meant, ie, hits the limiter, ignition is cut, unburnt fuel dumped straight into the hot turbo and ignites, basically puts loads of stress on the turbo exhaust gaskets etc.

I've got one on the GTR and will be fitting one on the GTS when I've got nothing better to spend the money on.

Alex B


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

i have heard of lots of bad reports about these things that they cause problems 

they recemnd you fit a rocker stopper but even still they have been know to do damage


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

drifter-boy said:


> they recemnd you fit a rocker stopper but even still they have been know to do damage


Isn't that just on SR20 engines though, which is a weakness anyway?

Alex B


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

not sure mate i shall read through the stuff that was write on it and see 

i know pepole running them without any problems aswell but i think its manily down to luck aswell


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Theres a thread on Driftworks, (which I assume from your username you use?), all about the possible problems of Bee*R limiters.

I've only ever heard of Rocker stoppers for SR20 eb=ngines thats all, so I assumed they were a weak point, something like the Bee*R limiter is going to find weak points of the engine.

Alex B


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

i'd like to know where you heard these bad reports, i've not seen any ?

as above, there's potential, would like to see these bad reports for myself as I have one too.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

In my opinion, the bee-r rev limiter is a cheaply made rev limiter that aint worth the money. Now if you want to install something that will work ten times better, we suggest you install a MSD digital 6 with a soft touch rev limiter. The MSD boxes offer 3 times the spark capabililty up to 3000 rpm, and then one strong constant spark for the rest of the rpm range.

http://www.msdignition.com/ignition_24_6211_6215.htm
http://www.msdignition.com/ignition_25_62111_62151.htm
http://www.msdignition.com/ignition_26_6212.htm


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

There is little doubt that the Bee-R unit is a bit of a "toy" compared to a MSD unit. I had one on the GTsT for years and it never caused any problems bar deafen everybody at JAE 4 years ago  

Then again I have never been one for reving the beejezzus out of my engine and I would set it at about 3-5K just for the light show and about 1500rpm for the launch. The rev limit of 7500rpm was set on the Apexi PFC.

The SR20DET required a rocker stopper bar as its prone to jumping a follower at high revs but only in the GTiR, the 200SX SR20DET has hydralic lifters and its not required. Frankly if people are jumping a follower they are reving it too hard anyway and bear in mind that a hydralic tappet is only effective up to 8K rpm as well.

I think you will find your damage comes from not "luck" but "missuse" as usually the case with these items.

Rev rev revrev rev bang .... damn Bee-R blew up my car ....


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi5 said:


> i'd like to know where you heard these bad reports, i've not seen any ?
> 
> as above, there's potential, would like to see these bad reports for myself as I have one too.


Not really first hand, but almost as good as:

http://www.driftworks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17169

Alex B


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

i like mine, even if it is just a novelty  
(but does seem to work well)


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Well .... apart from being in a huff with Brooksie for not supplying UK fitting instructions with the units  ... I will have to agree with him, its revs that kill engines not the Bee-R limiter.

As for the guy with all the problems .... NOI buy a MSD unit or learn to keep your eye on the rev counter, if your style of driving is one that you will constantly be banging off the limiter then you will have a high turn over of engines especially with the SR20 unit as the head is not a big fan of over reving.

Also we found that a turbo damper fitted to the S14/S13 all but eliminated the very common problem of blown turbo gaskets that and "Nordlock" washers on the bolts holding the turbo to manifold and turbo to elbow bolts.

So, again focus and clarity here, is there anyone at all on this forum using a Skyline that has had and problems relating to the Bee-R limiter?

Dont be getting the feeling here I am defending the BeeR unit, I am not, there are some much better units on the market such as the MSD unit mentioned above.

Personally I though everybody just bought them to make loud banging noises and flames shoot out the back and for that they are great, they also work well as a power builder on the line but no personally I wouldnt rely on them to be whats stopping me from over reving my car. The stock ecu and Apexi are far better at it.


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I've had mine on for about 2 months, done 50+ drag runs and hit it quite often while messing about day to day. have it set a 6.5k usuallly and 7k when dragging.

No problems to report, best 140 bucks I've spent!


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

I have spoke to a few of the guys at Driftworks about this (after I bought mine) who were telling me that RB's seems to suffer badly on the Bee R
This worries me a little as I trust the advice of these guys who actually use them properly. I guess the answer is about based around how you intend to use it, as an occasional show piece?? Then I guess its fine, for serious use on an RB, I now have reservations. I appreciate that by common sense they will cause damage on prolonged use either way, but I'm not sure I want a 'toy' now.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

well i've got one on the GTR,and i've bought one for my GTS.

I saw on the Driftworks Forum that it can cause problems with gaskets etc etc
I'm guessing if your hitting the limiter constantly,then yes you can have some problems,the drifters obviously hit the limiter alot when sideways.

if it's only be hit once in a while,then it can't cause that much damage

JB.-see you tonight


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

JB. said:


> I have spoke to a few of the guys at Driftworks about this (after I bought mine) who were telling me that RB's seems to suffer badly on the Bee R


I would be intested to see any cases of this, certainly I know of a lot of RB engined vehicles that are fitted with BeeR limiters ...but I dont know of one thats had any problems. Which would seem to be the exact opposite of what you have been told so it would be nice to see some cases so I can make my mind up.

Certainly I have seen a lot of RBs that suffer badly from constant over reving, the number one cause of engine faliure in the RB series of engines if I look back at all the units we have rebuilt over the years.


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

I bought mine for exactly that purpose, to stop me over revving my 32, as when racing its easy to miss gears etc, it does a grand job, and is better than hitting the factory limiter as the BeeR only cuts ignition not the fuel aswell.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Milko said:


> I bought mine for exactly that purpose, to stop me over revving my 32, as when racing its easy to miss gears etc, it does a grand job, and is better than hitting the factory limiter as the BeeR only cuts ignition not the fuel aswell.


Ditto, the only reason i've bought one is to protect the engine from me !! ... you don't have to have it set give a 4 foot flame for every journey.

Have found it really easy to go past 7k even though the power is filtering off at 6800.
Now I have no excuse !.


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah I have the gain set to 2, so if I hit it by mistake when racing, it dosent dosent slow me down too much, still bangs tho.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Crail Loser said:


> I would be intested to see any cases of this.


Me too, I don't want to jump the gun on a few mutterings but it worried me as three people mentioned it at events and in my 'having fun' with the car I bounce off the limiter a bit! 
Just looked on the driftworks website finding nothing, but my feeling is that these guys make for a good proving ground, best thing to do is I'll ask the question on there and report back

Hi Emil, should be there about 8!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

got it set at F on the GTR,lol


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

can someone post a pic of the settings on their BeeR please?
Im getting confused with all this, there are no numbers or anything so how do you know what its set at?  

Pics on a 32 would be perfect


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

alot of hearsay, whats the point of repeating something you heard from someone who heard something. Totally unhelpful


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I only bought mine as the Blitz ecu doesn't seem to have a limiter, and its easy to lose track of the revs in lower gears!

I would also like more details of RB engines that have had problems, what revs did were they set to etc.

Also, remember Drifters are using a lot of revs most of the time, the Bee*R might just be the easiest thing to blaim damage on?

Alex B


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

I didnt buy it to be used a rev limiter specifically, nor do I believe that's how it's marketed. It's a simple bit of kit for giving you flames, and that's what it does, very well.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Totalburnout said:


> can someone post a pic of the settings on their BeeR please?
> Im getting confused with all this, there are no numbers or anything so how do you know what its set at?
> 
> Pics on a 32 would be perfect



There should be numbers on Rev1, (I think thats what its labelled as), 1-9, then they ran out of numbers, (double figures would have been so small you'd struggle to see them), so they changed to letters. The numbers/letters have no bearing on the rev limit though, for example, set to 7 it won't limit your revs to 7k etc.

Rev2 is for a switch/handbrake etc, so you can use it as a launch control type of thing, then the gain knob is for the harshness of the cut.

Alex B


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Full English Instructions - not the Incorrect translated ones copied all over the internet 

http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/s...ad.php?t=44457

or 

http://www.r34gtt.net/r34beer.html


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Alex j B said:


> There should be numbers on Rev1, (I think thats what its labelled as), 1-9, then they ran out of numbers, (double figures would have been so small you'd struggle to see them), so they changed to letters. The numbers/letters have no bearing on the rev limit though, for example, set to 7 it won't limit your revs to 7k etc.
> 
> Rev2 is for a switch/handbrake etc, so you can use it as a launch control type of thing, then the gain knob is for the harshness of the cut.
> 
> Alex B


have you got pics of yours mate? 
Mine doesnt have any numbers or letters on it?
Just the "gain1" "gain2" "rev"


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I haven't got any pics and the cameras at work, but the Rev1 knob is red, mine is set to A, the Rev2 knob is white and mine is set to 5, (although I never use it), and the Gain knob is yellow mine is set to 4.

If you look at eh knobs, they should have a little hole on the edge, you should see numbers through it?

Alex B


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

How many versions are there ? .. I have Rev1, Rev2 and Gain, each dial number 0-9A-F - but I have two red dials and one yellow - not red, white and yellow as the pics show?.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

ah, so the numbers are through the small v shaped gap thing?

need to get the magnifying glass out and check.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Totalburnout said:


> ah, so the numbers are through the small v shaped gap thing?
> 
> need to get the magnifying glass out and check.


Yep, which I guess is why they didn't go into double figures!  

Alex B


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

i was looking round the outside of the dials lol


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

The numbers DO corrospond to the rev's! Or how would you know what your setting it to!

Rev 1 sets the overall rev limit, the lowest setting on the dial = 2500rpm, goes up by 500rpm on each number/letter.

Rev 2 sets rev limit on handbrake (if you wire it to your handbrake light) again 2500rpm on lowest number, up 500rpm on each click.

Gain knob sets the harshness or length the spark is cut for, higher the number/letter the longer the cut = the bigger the flames.

My settings.

REV 1 - 9 (7000rpm)
REV 2 - 7 (6000rpm)
GAIN - 2 (very mild cut)


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Milko said:


> The numbers DO corrospond to the rev's! Or how would you know what your setting it to!
> 
> Rev 1 sets the overall rev limit, the lowest setting on the dial = 2500rpm, goes up by 500rpm on each number/letter.
> 
> ...


What I meant was setting the number to 7 on the knob doesn't mean the limit is set to 7,000 revs.

Alex B


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Ahh right, sorry misunderstood.


----------



## Mwohaaahaahaa (Feb 19, 2010)

Is using one of these with the standard ceramic turbos NOT adviseable?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I woudnt use one on a GTR maybe on a GTS-T but not on a GTR, It feels like it chokes the car. I used to have it and I used to like it but not now beacuse I feels it "hurts" my car.


----------



## GTSr32 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry to bring up this old thread... 

But i have a RB20DET good bit of internal work has been carried out on it along with copper and steel exhaust gaskets etc.. I am running an F-Con S and it has no rev limiter.

Iv got a free Bee-R from a mate, Always worried about not having a limiter and find that once or twice while on the track i may over rev or miss a gear..

What i would like to know is that IF you use this Bee-R limiter actually like a limiter and not a Fire-work maker, say If you set the Gain to 1 what is the limiter like ( soft hard? frequency of the limiter?) I only ask as any Youtube vid i see it looks like the gain is set very high and the rev needle looks like its about too fall off


----------

